# Distorsión de las emisoras de 27 Mhz



## Armin (Dic 20, 2005)

Saludos,

Estoy haciendo un proyecto de cacharreo para comunicar dos PCs usando emisoras de 27 Mhz y experimentar con las comunicaciones digitales.

El asunto es que veo que las emisoras de 27 Mhz tienen bastante distorsión. Osea, cuando recibo un tono de 1000 Hz, por ejemplo, con el volumen bajo el tono se recibe con forma casi triangular. Subes el volumen y hay un momento en que parece un tono de verdad. A partir de ahí, sigues subiendo y ya empieza a recortarse.

Osea , que tiene un punto muy crítico de volumen, por debajo tiende a una señal triangular, y por encima distorsiona. La salida de speakers de la emisora la tengo conectada directamente a la entrada de linea de la tarjeta de sonido. No se si haría falta algún circuito entre medias, o esque las emsioras de 27 Mhz son así de cutres, esa es mi duda.


Para lo que quiero hacer, estos armónicos que se producen no me molestan, porque necesito muy poco ancho de banda, pero si quisiera transmitir más rápido o realizar otro tipo de modulaciones que empleen todo el espectro (de 400 a 4000 Hz aprox.), esos armónicos podrían causarme problemas.

gracias


----------



## Armin (Dic 21, 2005)

Perdonad amigos, pero ya he descubierto el problema. Tenía un cable que no estaba correctamente conectado al divisor de tensión entre la tarjeta de sonido y la entrada de micro de la emisora, por eso distorsionaba tanto.

De todas formas ahora el primer armónico queda 25 dBs por debajo y el segundo armónico queda 40 dBs por debajo (para un tono de prueba de 1000 Hz)

Tampoco es ninguna maravilla


----------



## alfotron (Feb 4, 2007)

Tendrias que conectar la salida de audio para tu placa desde el punto superior del potenciometro de volumen, de esta manera el audio no estaria amplificado por la etapa amplificadora de audio, evitando distorsiones y no dependiendo del control de volumen.
Es tan solo una sugerencia pues depende el nivel de señal que tengas que necesitar para exitar tu placa


----------

